# Holiday weekend fishing



## mr.fish (Nov 24, 2007)

Besides being very cold this weekend, the fishing was hot. After doing some shopping friday morning, I was out by lunch for some trout. I spent about 4 hours walking the bank of a local creek for some stockies. End of the day tally was very high. I must have caught and released over 40 trout. Some of you guys probably think I'm full of it, but with a good lure, and a right presentation, you can land a trout just about every cast. Besides, the trout were very thick. 1750 trout were stocked in a 1 1/2 mile stetch of creek I fished. I took well over 30 pics friday, but there all pretty much the same. 

A small sample of pics.


























I even managed a nice palamino at the end of the day. 





This morning was a little tougher. Saturday came with temps in the morning about 10 degrees colder from the day before. The creek was slightly frozen , and I was having some issues with icing on my eyelets.
I did manage 11 more despite the tough conditions. 

You know its cold when the fish you pull from the water is steaming. I tried to photo it, but its hard to see.





Last and not least, I caught a new personal best fallfish on small lure. This guy was the hardest fighting fish of the day. I read they grow to about 5 inches, so I take it I caught a real lunker.


----------



## Jim (Nov 24, 2007)

nice fish man, never seen a palamino before...I need to research that.


----------



## whj812 (Nov 24, 2007)

Whoa....

I had never heard of a Palamino. It kinda looked like an albino trout...LOL

Nice catching there man!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice job Mike, you are a master with a husky jerk. Your right it was freakin cold today. I was on the nock with Derek from 9 till 12:30 and our guides and levelwind on baitcasters were icing up the whole time. Not to mention we caught nothing, but it was still a blast. I guess I shoulda hit the EB to try for some trout. Nice Palomino, I have never landed one. I got a 20+ incher to bite a trout magnet twice but each time it managed to spit it. 

--Jake


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice catchin' !


----------



## shamoo (Nov 25, 2007)

nice catch mr.fish, I know what a good day is, so to me 40 isnt unheard of. those Palminos are pretty cool, my uncle along time ago caught a nice one on a piece of cigarette filter.


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 25, 2007)

History of the Palomino Trout from here........
_"The golden rainbow trout is a gold-orange rainbow trout raised under artificial fish culture conditions and stocked as a novelty for angling sport. The golden rainbow was developed from one fish, a single female trout with a genetic mutation that gave her a mixed golden and normal rainbow trout coloration. She was found in the West Virginia hatchery system in 1954. Through selective breeding with regularly marked rainbow trout, an all-gold, golden rainbow trout was developed. In 1963, this fish strain was popularized as the “West Virginia Centennial Golden Trout.” Pennsylvania and other states hybridized the pure strain of West Virginia golden trout with normal rainbows and produced palomino trout, which were true genetic palominos. Palomino trout were first stocked in Pennsylvania in 1967. Since then, the genetic strain in Pennsylvania has weakened, but in recent years the hybrid was selectively bred back closer to the stronger, better-colored golden rainbow trout. Although palominos were stocked as both average-sized and large trout, today’s golden rainbow is raised only to trophy size for anglers and stocked throughout the state.

The golden rainbow trout is a different species than the golden trout (Oncorhynchus aguabonita) of some California streams. In fish hatcheries, the rainbow trout has occasionally produced other unusual genetic mutations, such as the blue rainbow trout, whose body color is sky-blue."_


----------



## little anth (Nov 25, 2007)

that Palamino is sweet good job man


----------



## SMDave (Nov 26, 2007)

Sweet! I should try a jerkbait for smallwater fish! I have a small stream literally 2 minutes away from my house, that they stock every spring with trout (rainbows, brookies, and browns I think?). There are always large numbers of bluegills, suckers, and creek chubs. The water is crystal clear and the deepest it will go is five feet! There is a small bridge and under it I can see HUGE fish! Maybe around 3 pounds! Not bass though, they are slender and white, they may be huge suckers (that sounded weird). The stream never reaches more than 15 feet across, and sometimes is ankle deep. I fish there with a fly rod sometimes, but usually a ultralight with 6lb. mono and crappie jigs.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice catchin! 

1,750 fish put in a 1-1/2 mile stretch?? Wow thats awesome! PA knows how to stock!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> I was on the nock with Derek from 9 till 12:30 and our guides and levelwind on baitcasters were icing up the whole time. --Jake



But did you use any super sexy lures?


----------



## redbug (Nov 26, 2007)

thet are the only baits allowed on his boat


----------

